# Halloween for Troops



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey there haunters! I wasn't sure exactly where to put this, but I figured this would be as good a place as any for info. I'm currently deployed so I won't be home for Halloween this year. However, I was wondering if anyone here on the forums knew of any places that help to bring the best holiday ever to troops who are deployed. Our supplies here are limited, but I would like to be able to work something out to maybe spread some spooky cheer! If anyone has any info or would be willing to help, please PM me.

TSgt Jason Beard, USAF


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Tsgt Beard,
I attempted the same thing when I was deployed as part of OIF/OEF. When wind of my planning got to my superiors, I was told in no uncertain terms to stop planning. However, they can't make me forget the things I had already found. 

MWR- A great resource as far as being able to get things that you're not capable of getting. They also usually have a large tent or building that you can convince them to let you use for one night to throw a Halloween party or set up a small haunt.

Your fellow soldiers- I have never in my life encountered the level of inventiveness that some soldiers have. I've seen necklaces made from twisted up garbage bags, soldering irons made from a candle and the pocket clip off of an ink pen, radios powered by pennies aluminum foil and lemon juice. Talk to you fellow soldiers, and pick their brains for ideas. Some of them might surprise you. 

The chow hall- Always a good place to start a party. They usually can get you drinks and snack foods.

USO- They can get musicians and comedians who can come in and entertain. They also usually have a portable stage setup that they can loan to you if you can convince them to do so.

Church groups will also usually ship large boxes of candy, as will retailers if you approach them right. Starbucks won't send you anything. Period. There are a lot of not for profit groups in the States who will try to send you as much stuff as they possibly can. 

With a little bit of research, you can usually find something that you need to pull your party off without too many problems.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I think this sounds like a really cool idea. Are there rules on what kinds of stuff can be sent? What kind of stuff would you be looking for?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey there! My hubby is Air Force too. I'm not sure how to go about getting what you need. If there is something in particular, let us know and we'll see what we can do. We appreicate what you are doing for us. Thanks.


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, if there's any way we can help please let us know!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I don't know how much I could help, but I would be willing to. My husband and I are on the Military Affairs Committee here at Seymour Johnson AFB in Goldsboro. If I can help in any way let me know! And thanks for your service and for keeping this country free. I appreciate you! Red, White and Blue!:lolkin:


----------



## MADAM (Nov 7, 2009)

*Halloween cards*

I'd love to send Halloween Cards to our troops (similar to what is done at Christmas). Is there a main mail address that I could send a bunch of cards to for each military branch?

A really big THANKS to all servicemen who make America safe and secure. You need to know how much we appreciate each and every one of you.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies, I've sent some PMs.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not sure where these treats are going. You mention deployed, but not which continent. I'll just say when my hubby was over in Iraq, he asked we not sent chocolate, as the chocolate Easter bunnies I sent ended up as blobs melted to the cardboard. So just to be on the safe side I'll send gummies, smarties or some other non chocolate treat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with Pumpkin and the rest of my creepy breathren! I'd be happy to send whatever you need prop or otherwise. Just let me know and I'll do what I can!

My brother is getting ready to head out for basic training in about a week for the Army. Thanks again for all you're doing!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

So do we have any more details yet on what supplies we are looking for, area deployed for types of candy not to send, etc?


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Spiderclimber said:


> So do we have any more details yet on what supplies we are looking for, area deployed for types of candy not to send, etc?


He told me he would look for a list of things we can't send. Other than that he was thinking cheap makeup kits, candy, cards & letters from kids. That's all I know so far.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

As far as things you can't send, I can tell you most of it.
No alcohol/drugs
No tobacco
No sinus medication/cold medication (people attempt to use it to make meth)
No pork products (Muslim Country)
No pornography
No burned Cds or DVDs
No hard disk drives

There are more, but I can't recall them at the moment. I'll add to it as I remember. As far as cheap makeup kits go, you might want to send creme makeup, because it's hot enough to melt grease paint. You could probably get away with sending some creepy cloth and spider webbing as far as decorations go. Candy is always a big hit with soldiers, as are letters and cards from children.


----------



## Murgun (Jun 3, 2009)

I get to spend this Halloween at my first day in AF BMT. Will be scary for a completely different reason.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Guys,
I got a PM back from Jason today, he said there are around 200 soldiers in his group. I have made contact with the MAC people in town but I am still waiting to hear back from someone in charge and get a good answer about sending this stuff and how quickly we can get the stuff to this group. I have never sent anything to deployed troops so I am not sure what the time needs are, I was hoping to get the 'Hauntforum' package sent out around the 25th of September in hopes that would allow plenty of time to get it to the deployed troops. If this core group could help get other forum members to send cards and letters (with a Halloween theme) I would like to have enough for each soldier to get a letter or card. So I guess 200 or more. Jason said any extra he would make sure they got to a deployed soldier. I will update this thread as soon as I hear back from the MAC folks. Jason requested cards, letters, messages from kids, make up kits, and Halloween type candy. Anything you can send I am sure he would appreciate it. 
Thanks everyone,
Jana (aka Pumpkin 5)

Any mail/items that you want included in the package I am sending from Goldsboro you can mail them to 
Jana Snipes
c/o Snipes Body Shop
1204 South George Street
Goldsboro, NC 27530
I will update more as I get more information from Jason and the Military Affairs Committee here in Goldsboro


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's going to cost money for shipping those items and it's NOT cheap to ship overseas, even to US soldiers. Can we send YOU money to help cover the cost?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Copchick said:


> It's going to cost money for shipping those items and it's NOT cheap to ship overseas, even to US soldiers. Can we send YOU money to help cover the cost?


According to soldiersangels.org:

"Sending a package or letter to a deployed Soldier, Sailor, Airman, Marine or Coast Guardsman costs the same as sending it within the United States (regular stamp for letters, and according to weight for packages--we recommend the 2-day Priority Rate flat-rate boxes for packages weighing more than a couple pounds)."

Additional comments from that site:

"All packages are subject to high heat and much bouncing around; choose items accordingly and pack securely. Scented items and liquids should be placed in zip lock bags. Use lots of packaging tape! If you're going to be sending lots of packages, one of those packaging tape "rollers" is a good investment. Because of the heat, aerosol cans are not a good idea. "

"A customs form is required (it is easiest if these are filled out before you go to the Post Office--just get a handful on your first visit and you'll be prepared for the next time). The regular U.S. Postal Service handles military mail until it arrives at the Military Mail Depot in California, New York or Florida. Then the military takes over and carries packages and letters to military personnel deployed to war zones or stationed around the world. USPS.com has additional information about sending to military addresses."


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

I think this is a great post. If there is anything we can do to help the troops lets do it!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Guys,
> I got a PM back from Jason today, he said there are around 200 soldiers in his group. I have made contact with the MAC people in town but I am still waiting to hear back from someone in charge and get a good answer about sending this stuff and how quickly we can get the stuff to this group. I have never sent anything to deployed troops so I am not sure what the time needs are, I was hoping to get the 'Hauntforum' package sent out around the 25th of September in hopes that would allow plenty of time to get it to the deployed troops. If this core group could help get other forum members to send cards and letters (with a Halloween theme) I would like to have enough for each soldier to get a letter or card. So I guess 200 or more. Jason said any extra he would make sure they got to a deployed soldier. I will update this thread as soon as I hear back from the MAC folks. Jason requested cards, letters, messages from kids, make up kits, and Halloween type candy. Anything you can send I am sure he would appreciate it.
> Thanks everyone,
> Jana (aka Pumpkin 5)
> ...


I'm sorry. I don't mean to be confused, but Jason, usafcharger, sent me a PM with an address to send stuff to him. Are we supposed to send stuff to him or to you?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just my opinion, Remy, but if you were given a direct address by Jason, it makes more sense to send your package directly to him. Otherwise, postage gets paid twice, although not by the same person


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

He is not overseas; they are based in NC right now so shipping should not be all that expensive. Check into the Regional Rate Priority Boxes with USPS. =)

Also, he said it takes 1-4 weeks to get packages so keep that in mind, too!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Trying to understand, He is not overseas but in the states on a base, and he doesn't have access to the supplies because he can't leave the base to get them? I am a little confused. I would love to help but am lost on the situation.


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Spiderclimber said:


> Trying to understand, He is not overseas but in the states on a base, and he doesn't have access to the supplies because he can't leave the base to get them? I am a little confused. I would love to help but am lost on the situation.


I don't really know the situation either...only what he has posted here and PMd me. I asked where he was based b/c I couldn't tell from the address provided and he said they were in NC. Not sure if/why they can't leave base, why there aren't supplies readily available there, etc.

Maybe someone else who knows can chime in if we don't hear back from him???


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Just my opinion, Remy, but if you were given a direct address by Jason, it makes more sense to send your package directly to him. Otherwise, postage gets paid twice, although not by the same person


You are absolutely right. That makes a lot of sense. I will continue with my original plan then!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

usafcharger is deployed outside of the US.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Clarification*

We are currently deployed overseas from a stateside location. Just wanted to say thanks again. I havent told the troops here yet as i would like for this to be a surprise when we go out and hand out any goodies. You guys rock, I really appreciate the effort.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, so we send the supplies to the stateside location which takes a week or so and then they send them off to you guys which can take up to 4 weeks. I was just confused as the address was a NC address for a base. That makes more sense now if that is how it all works. The question now is what do you guys really want sent the most?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, now I'm confused. Which address should I send the packages to? I've only seen P5's posted. Is there one person coordinating this, a contact person? Perhaps there should be so that everyone is on the same page on what to send and where to send it. Just let me know please. Thanks.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You guys send your stuff to the address Jason listed. I am putting together a package from here and I am trying to get some help from the downtown development committee to get some vendors on board for donations. I have talked to several people at the Military Affairs Committee here at Seymour Johnson AFB and the address is right, but they said you don't need the PO info...I have got a couple of schools that are going to do the 'cards from kids' things but I am getting some cardstock printed with Jack'o lanterns and Skeletons and Cats so that the kids can color them in and then write a personal message. I myself am sending some makeup kits, and silly Halloween goodies and candy. I know Scareme had gotten some stuff together, but Jason said there are 200 guys in his company. Soooo...the more the better? I guess....


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Can anyone provide the address? Or send it to me by PM? Thanks!


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

usafcharger said:


> We are currently deployed overseas from a stateside location.


Ok, apparently I was confused! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Can anyone provide the address? Or send it to me by PM? Thanks!


PM sent. =)


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Can I get the address also?


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

MommaMoose said:


> Can I get the address also?


Yep! Standby for a PM. =)


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I sent my package the other day. Did anyone else send stuff?


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

remylass said:


> I sent my package the other day. Did anyone else send stuff?


I had every intention of getting a package sent out by last week but then I got swamped with things. I hope to ship out my box by Friday.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm waiting for a teacher to return some halloween drawings her school did for me. I gave her 9 packets of 30 pictures! Plus about 24 Halloween cards. If I don't hear from her by Friday, I'll send the packages and send the artwork separately.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have 200 cards at a school right now have the artwork colored in and personal messages written in...it took me a week at the printers and now the cards are at the school......they have had them for over a week......and I have a box of make up, candy and little Halloween decorations I am sending. I may send the cards seperately if they don't hurry up and finish them.....


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

They told me parcel post wouldn't make it there in time, so I went with Priority mail. I have never sent a package overseas before, so I didn't know what to do. The lady at the post office was awesome. She helped me fill out the customs form and figure everything out. 

I'm glad some of you are doing cards and such. I didn't have anything like that. I just sent one card from me, cobwebs, makeup, candy, and various little decor items.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:All of you guys are awesome and thank you so much! I am sure Jason and his troop will be thrilled. The 'downtown' committee that was supposed to help me so much did nothing.....zip....nadda....nothing....but the Printing Company that does all of our body shop work discounted the cards I had printed up which was very nice of them. I bought a bunch of stuff myself and I am going to let the body shop buy the rest of candy and make up kits and put it in our 'advertising budget'.... I am going to send it the best way to insure it gets to the guys before Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I sent a package "priority" on 9-13 to the address P5 gave me. Indications are it arrived at Military Post Office, FPO, actually, today.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm really glad we all did this this year. I am always happy to spread Halloween cheer.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I finally got my colored pages back from a teacher friend who teaches 5th grade. I was getting all of the pages in order and looking through them. Some had handwritten notes on them mostly saying "good luck" and "Happy Halloween". But I came across one that I'm sharing with you all. It's from Sydney and it's written on the back of his picture. Awesome. Just awesome.

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii619/CopChick3430/002_zps3fda87f5.jpg


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a kid this Sydney is, must have proud parents!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awwwww


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh my God!  Tina that letter is amazing!:crykin: I just have tears from reading it and I cannot imagine what it would do to one of our soldiers who may be lucky enough to receive this. I love kids that are so loving and honest and have been taught how incredibly important our military is. I just pray some of my cards are as heartfelt. That is soooooooo fantastic!!! 
From the mouths of babes.......


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a great letter. I'm sure it will cheer up a lot of soldiers, as I'm sure the soldier who recieves it will share it with others.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay ya'll I picked up the cards today from the school, and I have to say those teachers and kids were fantastic to do it. I have 200 cards, here is picture of a few of them:








And my two favorite cards were this one by Gizzy who wrote on front, "One of those things that smart people wear" and I think he is referring to the monocle he drew on his cat...and then he wrote such a sweet message inside.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P5, Some of these kids are wise beyond their years. I am happy to know future generations will do us proud.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Man! All these kids totally rock! Hats off to them.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey P5! Those kids did an awesome job! Kids are so great because they aren't jaded to the opinions of misguided people. Kids are truly honest. Hats off to them!


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

A big thanks to everyone for helping. I received the first package this week. Courtesy of Hairazor! Thank you very much it is much appreciated!


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, I've been super busy with the deployment and the return trip home. I am back home now from Djibouti, Africa. The Halloween party was ahuge success! Everyone was definitely feeling the holiday spirit, and we definitely put all the decorations to use. You guys helped the morale with guys and girls who had been missing their families for months. From the bottom of my heart Thank you all who contributed!


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

usafcharger said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I've been super busy with the deployment and the return trip home. I am back home now from Djibouti, Africa. The Halloween party was ahuge success! Everyone was definitely feeling the holiday spirit, and we definitely put all the decorations to use. You guys helped the morale with guys and girls who had been missing their families for months. From the bottom of my heart Thank you all who contributed!


Good to hear!! You are very welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to hear all went well. A small thank you for all you do.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear you all had a good time. Thank you for your service and welcome home!


----------

